# Co2 tubing



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

So I am about to make the transition from diy co2 to pressurized, and I want to know if the blue silicone tubing they sell at petsmart is good or if I should buy something better off interwebs?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

check the back of the package, it will say if it is or not.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Many folks use that tubing or a similar silicone tubing. It will harden over time. Also, it has been reported that CO2 leaks through the pores in the silicone tubing more so that many other types of aquarium tubing.

I use two different types of tubing that has a 1/8" ID and a 1/4" OD. My favorite is Tygon Lab tubing. You can purchase it by the foot. It works well over a very long time. Another good tubing is Clippard's Polyurethane CO2 tubing. Many people sell the Clippard tubing and you can find it in shorter lengths that 50 feet.

There is another size of tubing that many people use. I has a 4mm ID and a 6mm OD. ADA use this tubing size and many of their products are designed to fit this size. You can get it from them. Also, there are several manufactures that have this size of tubing available. You can get Tygon Lab tubing in this size in 15 meter lengths. USPlastic has a large selection of tubing.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

D9Vin said:


> So I am about to make the transition from diy co2 to pressurized, and I want to know if the blue silicone tubing they sell at petsmart is good or if I should buy something better off interwebs?


It will work fine. This has been discussed many times and there is no 'real' loss of co2 to be concerned with. I've used the blue silicone, the black plastic (Lee's brand) and co2 tubing and I never noticed a difference. The black plastic is alittle harder to get on the end of a ceramic diffuser. I usually heat the end of the tubing for a second to get a good seal.


----------



## miles (Apr 26, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> It will work fine. This has been discussed many times and there is no 'real' loss of co2 to be concerned with. I've used the blue silicone, the black plastic (Lee's brand) and co2 tubing and I never noticed a difference. The black plastic is alittle harder to get on the end of a ceramic diffuser. I usually heat the end of the tubing for a second to get a good seal.


i contacted lee's and they said that their sleek (black) and elite (clear green) tubing lines are made of pvc. cheap, available at lfs.

in addition to the tight fit, the sleek tends to collapse under a vacuum situation.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

miles said:


> i contacted lee's and they said that their sleek (black) and elite (clear green) tubing lines are made of pvc. cheap, available at lfs.
> 
> in addition to the tight fit, the sleek tends to collapse under a vacuum situation.


Meh, my plants have been green and pearling for the last 5 years, so somehow they are getting co2 through the Lee's tubing.


----------



## jeff5614 (Feb 15, 2006)

houseofcards said:


> It will work fine. This has been discussed many times and there is no 'real' loss of co2 to be concerned with. I've used the blue silicone, the black plastic (Lee's brand) and co2 tubing and I never noticed a difference. The black plastic is alittle harder to get on the end of a ceramic diffuser. I usually heat the end of the tubing for a second to get a good seal.


Ditto, any CO2 lost through silicone tubing is insignificant at most.


----------

